# M1 Garands?



## 7mm08 (Dec 22, 2005)

Are the M1 Garands, surplus rack rifles from the CMP, accurate enough for deer hunting? Wouldn't mind owning a piece of history. Don't remember what those big clubs were that I had to pack around in boot camp, but these resemble them. Thanks in advance for the comments.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

yes they are accurate enough to deer hunt with, but you must ask yourself, do you realy want to lug that thing around to deer hunt with it?
owning one would be pretty sweet though.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes they are if you buy a better one.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I use mine for deer hunting for the last two years.

Couple thing you need to remember.

Don't use magnum ammunition in this rifle. You will bend parts.

Don't use anything over 180 gr bullets. You will bend parts.

Carry extra bolt parts IE Extra Extractor, extractor spring, ejector and ejector spring. They have been known to "pop" out of the rifle.

Yes you can top off the gun if you have only fired 1 or two rounds out of the enbloc. But it is a whole lot easier if you just pop in a new enbloc with 8 rounds.

you can go through a lot of amm REALLY Quickly with this gun.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Mike Lundberg said:


> yes they are accurate enough to deer hunt with, but you must ask yourself, do you realy want to lug that thing around to deer hunt with it?
> owning one would be pretty sweet though.


"lug that thing around?" C'mon! I'm 5'7" 104 lbs, and I can carry one no problem. I was on an armed drill team in high school that used demilitarized M1s, and we spun and tossed those things back and fourth to each other like they were little bb guns!


----------



## 7mm08 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thirty yrs ago, i was 17, in Navy boot camp, we did some marching with big rifles & i remember thinking my arm would be permenantly stuck in that left shoulder arms position. Thinking back it was good exercise, but i don't know if i'd like to carry one around all day in the woods. I do have a daughter who wanted me to buy her boyfried a 30-06 for christmas because he had to borrow his fathers rifle/knife to hunt deer. I got him a (Chinese) Schrade with a gut hook(14.99). Still like to have that M1 though. Maybe i'll have grandson someday who's interested in hunting/shooting & it'll look cool in the guncase. I thought the M1 would be pretty reliable since it's a service rifle??


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

the extra weight is a plus when you shoot it alot.


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

7mm08 said:


> Are the M1 Garands, surplus rack rifles from the CMP, accurate enough for deer hunting? Wouldn't mind owning a piece of history. Don't remember what those big clubs were that I had to pack around in boot camp, but these resemble them. Thanks in advance for the comments.


 are you in the cmp Im thinking of joining it in colorado


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

*shrugs* Hunting rifle, unless it's plains game, basically has to get the lead roughly where you aim. I can think of very few rifles that are too innacurate for woddland hunting.

Edited...Oh, and they use the M1 Garand in NRA high-power competition. Customized, tuned M1s, but M1 nonetheless.


----------



## 7mm08 (Dec 22, 2005)

Coyote Hunter, 
No I'm not a member. I don't know much about CMP. From what I read it's like a youth club for kids that are interested in the shooting sports. I was just interested in the M1's.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

CMP - www.odcmp.com

Anything BUT a group for kids. I am currently working with them to try and organize civilian Distiquished shooters and the Army Marksmanship Unit to provife training material and with luck, a team to provide training to support ND's newest national guard unit, the 191 MP Co in Fargo.

One doesn't "belong" to the CMP, but rather, they provide training and an opporitunity to purchase a M1 Garand. They used to be a government agency, but congress did away with their funding and they became a privatized corporation. To purchase an M1 Garand, you need to belong to a CMP recognized orgaization, such as www.ndssa.org or www.garandcollector.org. Additionally, you need to fire a course of fire that is listed on the CMP website. Send in both peices of information along with a notarized order form, and you too can purchase an M1 Garand and have it mailed straight to your house. These M1's can be had for around $350.00 to as much as $1400 for a collector grade.

It's also a nice place to buy cheap .22 ammo.

As to the M1 Garand. It's a heavy weapon compared to a modern bolt gun by any means. As to accuracy. Hard to say. It's specs when built during WW II and later, it was to shoot 4 MOA. Or about a 4" group at 100 yards. My M1 is a Danish return and I have been able to shoot successfully out to 600 yards in competition with it using M2 surplus ball ammunition. It is very similar to Federal Classics 150 gr SP ammo for the .30-06. I needed to step up to the Match grade 168 and 173 gr ammo to get anything decent on it at 600 and 1000 yards though.

Using magnum ammunition in this gun will cause damage to it by bending the operating rod.

As to an effective deer rifle. I used it for deer in ND for 04-05 seasons and it worked just like any other .30-06. One caveat with this gun though is it is easy to eat up more ammo than a normal bolt gun, but most semi's are that way.

Look into your local laws if you are going to use if for big game. While it is legal to hunt in ND with more than 5 rounds in the rifle, other states limit the gun to 5 rounds. They do make 5 round emblocs that can be bought at several on-line shops.


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

FARMER J,
NOT TRYIN TO TELL YA YOUR BUSINESS BUT THE 191 ST MP'S IS BY NO MEANS A NEW UNIT,MY STEPDAD HAD BEEN IN THAT UNIT WHEN IT WAS STILL BASED IN MANDAN,NOTHING NEW ABOUT THEM,THEY HAVE A VERY RICH HISTORY


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

COYOTEKILLER2004 said:


> FARMER J,
> NOT TRYIN TO TELL YA YOUR BUSINESS BUT THE 191 ST MP'S IS BY NO MEANS A NEW UNIT,MY STEPDAD HAD BEEN IN THAT UNIT WHEN IT WAS STILL BASED IN MANDAN,NOTHING NEW ABOUT THEM,THEY HAVE A VERY RICH HISTORY


Not saying they don't have a history. But since they were retired 12 years ago and just recently mustered BACK into service. They are again new.

Not taking away their heritage either. Actually kind of proud to be a part of it.

Jeez, what is it with people lately. Can't say squat without being corrected. Not just here either and not just to me. Must be the winter duldrums setting in.

BTW. Turn your caps off please, it is concidered yelling.

Edited to add link to 191 history.


----------

